# httpd-error.log



## partove (Dec 28, 2013)

*I have error in  /var/log/httpd-error.log  as the following *

[Sat Dec 28 23:27:10 2013] [error] [client 172.16.3.210] ojs2 has produced an error\n  Message: WARNING: strtotime(): It is not safe to rely on the system's timezone settings. You are *required* to use the date.timezone setting or the date_default_timezone_set() function. In case you used any of those methods and you are still getting this warning, you most likely misspelled the timezone identifier. We selected 'Asia/Tehran' for 'IRST/3.0/no DST' instead\n  In file: /usr/local/www/apache22/data/ojs23/lib/pkp/classes/announcement/PKPAnnouncement.inc.php\n  At line: 244\n  Stacktrace: \n  Server info:\n   OS: FreeBSD\n   PHP Version: 5.3.27\n   Apache Version: Apache/2.2.25 (FreeBSD) PHP/5.3.27 with Suhosin-Patch mod_ssl/2.2.25 OpenSSL/0.9.8y DAV/2\n   DB Driver: mysql\n   DB server version: 5.5.33, referer: http://172.16.5.248/index.php?journal=site

*how i fix this error?*

I have an error in /var/log/httpd-error.log as follows:


```
[Sat Dec 28 23:27:10 2013] [error] [client 172.16.3.210] ojs2 has produced an error\n  Message: WARNING: strtotime(): It is not safe to rely on the system's timezone settings. You are *required* to use the date.timezone setting or the date_default_timezone_set() function. In case you used any of those methods and you are still getting this warning, you most likely misspelled the timezone identifier. We selected 'Asia/Tehran' for 'IRST/3.0/no DST' instead\n  In file: /usr/local/www/apache22/data/ojs23/lib/pkp/classes/announcement/PKPAnnouncement.inc.php\n  At line: 244\n  Stacktrace: \n  Server info:\n   OS: FreeBSD\n   PHP Version: 5.3.27\n   Apache Version: Apache/2.2.25 (FreeBSD) PHP/5.3.27 with Suhosin-Patch mod_ssl/2.2.25 OpenSSL/0.9.8y DAV/2\n   DB Driver: mysql\n   DB server version: 5.5.33, referer: http://172.16.5.248/index.php?journal=site
```

How do I fix this error?


----------



## SirDice (Dec 30, 2013)

You need to set the correct timezone for your system in /usr/local/etc/php.ini.


----------



## partove (Dec 30, 2013)

Hi @SirDice, what part of the php.ini page?


----------



## anlashok (Dec 30, 2013)

*T*his bit*:*


```
[Date]
; Defines the default timezone used by the date functions
; http://php.net/date.timezone
date.timezone ="Europe/London"
```


----------

